# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Неправильный мой поступок

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна.

Мой вопрос адресован Администрации этого форума:

Как минимум два месяца я не смогу участвовать на этом форуме..(буду писать только в разделы "вопросы-ответы" если будет необходимо.)
Поскольку я здесь писал-общался, то возможно ктото захочет поспорить, чтото возразить что касается моих постов-сообшении, или просто доброжелательно пообщаться со мной.
И как мне кажется, некрасиво было бы с моей стороны вот так просто исчезнуть не предупредив участников форума. Ктото из участников форума мне напишет, а ответа не будет.

Можно ли ввести новое правило-возможность которое позволяет в место моей подписи, написать то что меня на этом форуме не будет столько и столько то времени?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Проще не придавать своим сообщениям столько значения. Когда вернетесь, тогда и напишете ответ.

----------


## Александр 2

> Проще не придавать своим сообщениям столько значения. Когда вернетесь, тогда и напишете ответ.


Я имел ввиду не значения моих сообщении, а трату времени.

Например, мне нужно у кого то из участников форума чтото узнать. Я, пищу этому человеку и пишу много. К примеру, на эту писанину я потратил пол часа плюс редактировка текста и исправление грамматических ошибок. Хорошо, я выслал пост в общий форум и жду ответа, а ответа как нет так нет.
Не беда, узнаю то что мне нужно было узнать другим путем.. Вот и получается, что больше чем пол часа я не использовал. Если было бы возможность написать об своем отсутствии, на форуме столько и столько то времени, разумеется, я бы этому человеку не писал бы и с экономил бы больше чем пол часа.

Если у администрации есть другие причины не вводить такое правило, то есть, время отсутствие на форуме участников форума которое написанное на всем видном месте, например, рядом с подписью, то я администрацию думаю что понимаю.
С моей стороны это только предложение-попытка улучшить форум.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Каких-то особых оповещений о своём отсутствии на форуме не предусмотрено.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> И как мне кажется, некрасиво было бы с моей стороны вот так просто исчезнуть не предупредив участников форума.


Всегда можно найти выход из ситуации. В данном случае можно написать в своей "подписи", что вы будете отсутствовать на форуме столько-то. Либо кратко написать это под своей аватаркой вместо города.

----------


## Александр 2

> Всегда можно найти выход из ситуации. В данном случае можно написать в своей "подписи", что вы будете отсутствовать на форуме столько-то. Либо кратко написать это под своей аватаркой вместо города.


Пока нет разрешение Администрации форума я не хочу самовольничить.

----------


## Александр 2

> Всегда можно найти выход из ситуации. В данном случае можно написать в своей "подписи", что вы будете отсутствовать на форуме столько-то. Либо кратко написать это под своей аватаркой вместо города.


 Lakshmana Prana das, то что предложила Kasturika d.d., что Вы думаете об этом варианте?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Lakshmana Prana das, то что предложила Kasturika d.d., что Вы думаете об этом варианте?


Не понимаю, чего вы переживаете?
Что тут такого? Вы же не оскорбления в подписи будете писать. Неужели на это нужно разрешение администрации?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Lakshmana Prana das, то что предложила Kasturika d.d., что Вы думаете об этом варианте?


Да делайте что хотите, проблему не надо раздувать на пустом месте.

----------


## Андрон

> Да делайте что хотите


В крайнем случае забаню  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр 2

> Не понимаю, чего вы переживаете?
> Что тут такого? Вы же не оскорбления в подписи будете писать. Неужели на это нужно разрешение администрации?


Если я поменяют что то незначительное не спросив разрешение, то и другие могут подумать что им тоже можно что то незначительное ввести, улучшить, поменять и тому подобно. По этому лучше спрашивать.

----------


## Александр 2

> Да делайте что хотите, проблему не надо раздувать на пустом месте.


Спасибо.

----------

